# Trying improve my tips



## danieldriver.pro (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello Everybody.

I am driving for Uber since February this year (almost 1400 trips).
I am from New Jersey, Elizabeth.
Recently I try to improve my tips using digital signage inside the car.

My average is 95 U$ weekly.
Do you think it works better than printed signage?

Thank you!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Try getting someone who has a better undertanding of English to help you fix the grammar. This will make a better impression on riders.


----------



## danieldriver.pro (Aug 5, 2019)

Here a video of my digital signage


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

this would make me not want to tip


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

danieldriver.pro said:


> Hello Everybody.
> 
> I am driving for Uber since February this year (almost 1400 trips).
> I am from New Jersey, Elizabeth.
> ...


I'm going to hijack your thread and let you know that I can solve your Rubik's cube in less than 30 seconds.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

danieldriver.pro said:


> Recently I try to improve my tips using digital signage inside the car. Do you think it works better than printed signage?


Signage???
No dude, not signage! You need to hand out water, mints, and aux cords if you want tips.
And don't forget to carry that luggage to the door.
Go get 'em driver!!!


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

I don’t use signage. Period. They get in, they either like to talk or not. I go with the feels. Some tip, some don’t. Most promise to do it later. Meh.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> I don't use signage. Period. They get in, they either like to talk or not. I go with the feels. Some tip, some don't. Most promise to do it later. Meh.


Lol and some think 
about stealing your tablet....


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Lol and some think
> about stealing your tablet....


Lol can't happen if I don't put one out. People be crazy stupid to try and steal something from me. I grew up in Baltimore.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> I grew up in Baltimore.


When you gonna clean up that s-hole?


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

If you want to improve your tips, you need just 3 things:

1. Water
2. Gum
3. A smile

I promise you that you will see an increase in tips.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> If you want to improve your tips, you need just 3 things:
> 
> 1. Water
> 2. Gum
> ...


It sure would increase the garbage left in it


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> It sure would increase the garbage left in it


Wrong!!!! ??


----------



## danieldriver.pro (Aug 5, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> Signage???
> No dude, not signage! You need to hand out water, mints, and aux cords if you want tips.
> And don't forget to carry that luggage to the door.
> Go get 'em driver!!!


I do this already! My car has water, charge cables.... I carry luggage....
I am talking about more. I noticed after digital signage rides from shorter ride start to give me tips before only medium and long trips.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

No signs. Conspicuous tip jar only.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

danieldriver.pro said:


> I do this already! My car has water, charge cables.... I carry luggage....
> I am talking about more. I noticed after digital signage rides from shorter ride start to give me tips before only medium and long trips.


Roadside handjobs won't hurt your chances.


----------



## Another Ant (Jun 3, 2019)

In your signage, you put the "5" in the third star. Expect more "3" star ratings.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Pretty sure it will generate about tree point fiddy stars. If I was the pax I'd be confused and my brain might be overloaded into tipping either $0 or too much.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Jlynn said:


> I don't use signage. Period. They get in, they either like to talk or not. I go with the feels. Some tip, some don't. Most promise to do it later. Meh.


You summed that up perfectly.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Maybe if you played subliminal YouTube videos of Uber rides where happy pax are constantly tipping and other tipping related videos in a repetitive loop, they'll get the hint.

If you don't wanna be too pushy maybe things like cow tipping videos would get the idea of "tipping" in their heads.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Curious to see in a month or so if you get an uptick in tips.

My first reaction is it won't help. My feeling is people who tip will tip and those who don't won't. My view is that straight forward.

BUT...... I think getting people to rate you COULD lead to more tips. As it's right after the rating screen. Since most PAX probably don't bother to rate, they never get to the tip screen. Increasing that could help more tips. That's my theory.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

I ain't never put no signs. People told me when they see that stuff, they like get POed & they give you this bad rating & don't tip, see?


----------



## Tyt (Jun 14, 2019)

Some customers expect the driver to tip them.


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Tyt said:


> Some customers expect the driver to tip them.


Some of these pax are like pretty dumb, you know?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> If you want to improve your tips, you need just 3 things:
> 
> 1. Water
> 2. Gum
> ...


and drugs. free drugs for everybody


----------



## danieldriver.pro (Aug 5, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> Curious to see in a month or so if you get an uptick in tips.
> 
> My first reaction is it won't help. My feeling is people who tip will tip and those who don't won't. My view is that straight forward.
> 
> BUT...... I think getting people to rate you COULD lead to more tips. As it's right after the rating screen. Since most PAX probably don't bother to rate, they never get to the tip screen. Increasing that could help more tips. That's my theory.


Yes DriverMark. It is my point. I put this last week. I Noticed uptick tips from a short ride that normally I didn't receive. There are more screens in my digital signage and I notice good reaction from PAX when they watch screens.

My question here is about improving tips using digital ou printed signage. Water, mints, charger, carry luggage.... I think that is a base of service and drivers that don´t do this may have to try another job.

Thank you!



Freddie Blimeau said:


> I ain't never put no signs. People told me when they see that stuff, they like get POed & they give you this bad rating & don't tip, see?


I was worry about and cause of this I insert other screens. My digital signage is not only about asking tips.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

A good way to get more tips is to make your customers happy. Give them cash tips when they leave your vehicle, and maybe they'll be so happy that they'll tip you back in the app.


----------



## danieldriver.pro (Aug 5, 2019)

Illini said:


> A good way to get more tips is to make your customers happy. Give them cash tips when they leave your vehicle, and maybe they'll be so happy that they'll tip you back in the app.


Cash tips works? How much do you used to receive weekly?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

danieldriver.pro said:


> Cash tips works? How much do you used to receive weekly?


I was joking. Don't give your riders tips!!
Seriously, the best way to get tips is to drive safely with your passengers in your car. Also, don't force conversation. If they don't want to talk, don't continue talking to them. I have found that I get more tips from passengers when we have conversations throughout the trip. Quiet riders rarely tip.


----------



## danieldriver.pro (Aug 5, 2019)

Illini my point here is if I use digital or printed signage it will increase my tips. If you think it won't ...ok, no problem.
Drive safely, talk or no talk, candy, water...yep, I agree totally. You are right! I do this.
Thank you.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Realistically, feedback shows shut up and A-B service results in better tips and ratings.

If what you are doing worked, more drivers would be doing it. If you find a way to increase tips, great! This is not the way to do it though.

@danieldriver.pro and @Ian Richard Markham should compare notes. You might have a lot in common.


----------



## John McYeet (Feb 10, 2019)

Ultimate tip to make your tips higher? Set your tip goal to non-existent. That way when you get one you’re already above your goal! :smiles:


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> Lol can't happen if I don't put one out. People be crazy stupid to try and steal something from me. I grew up in Baltimore.


OH, you used the word BALTIMORE.

RACIST !!!!


----------



## JayIRL (Mar 20, 2018)

I say if the digital signage has worked for you, then great! If people see it and make a conscience decision to go to the ratings area, they may be more apt to leave a tip once they rate you.


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> When you gonna clean up that s-hole?


Haha. No longer my problem as I got smart and moved to PA.



UberBastid said:


> OH, you used the word BALTIMORE.
> 
> RACIST !!!!


I can't be racist. I hate everyone.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jlynn said:


> I can't be racist. I hate everyone.


But, if you disagree with ME you ARE a racist.
Isn't that the new rules?

It has nothing to do with the definition of the word ... no, accuracy is not important.
It's all about the feelings. The feeeeeelings.

How did the use of the word "Baltimore" make you feeeeeeel?


----------



## Jlynn (Jul 24, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> But, if you disagree with ME you ARE a racist.
> Isn't that the new rules?
> 
> It has nothing to do with the definition of the word ... no, accuracy is not important.
> ...


It made me feel fine. I got no racist feels from anything. I don't know what new rules you're playing by, but that's not a game I want in on.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

danieldriver.pro said:


> signage


Your signage says, "MY NAME IS ERNANI". Your user name here is 
*'danieldriver'. *Was Ernanidriver already taken?


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> When you gonna clean up that s-hole?


Yeah infested with democrats✌


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

danieldriver.pro said:


> I do this already! My car has water, charge cables.... I carry luggage....


? and why did I know you would reply back this way?.......


----------



## DontGoToPaterson (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm 4.95 rating after 1.5k trips. I don't speak unless spoken too. I greet them, ask them how they are and drive. When I get to destination. I'll tell them to have a good night or day and to take care.


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> If you want to improve your tips, you need just 3 things:
> 
> 1. Water
> 2. Gum
> ...


I have nothing but a smile, is it comfy temps and use their names. Average tips 50% and no trash.



Disgusted38 said:


> I have nothing but a smile, is it comfy temps and use their names. Average tips 50% and no trash.


It seems a greeting, asking about temps, and a salutation gives me more tips than ANYTHING.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

I Provide Zero services. Other than a Smile an where too. But i do have a NIce sign. and i get like 75-100$ in tips a week from. Thats it


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Well... What ever works for you, I guess. I have no signs, electronic or printed, and tips add about 20-30% to my gross, depending on the week. 

Yeah, would be nice to get more, but I’m pretty sure no signs, water, candy, foot rubs and what not woild being it much higher. Hence, I’ll just continue doing what I do.


----------



## Paxt0n (Aug 3, 2019)

danieldriver.pro said:


> View attachment 341870


this would work on me


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

When was the last time anyone ever got a tip from someone named "Ernani?"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Paint your car yellow and get a "taxi" sticker to put on the door, get a meter...

My tips are 20-25% of what i bring in total.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

When the pax is getting out of the car why not just say "If you enjoyed the ride I would appreciate 5 stars and don't forget to tip your Uber driver" and give a big smile.



kc ub'ing! said:


> Your signage says, "MY NAME IS ERNANI". Your user name here is
> *'danieldriver'. *Was Ernanidriver already taken?


Maybe Ernani is his stage name


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Horrible. And why 5 star every rider in advance?


----------



## Themaid (Aug 8, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> No signs. Conspicuous tip jar only.


I like that ???



Freddie Blimeau said:


> Some of these pax are like pretty dumb, you know?


Na


----------



## flyingpuffy (Mar 12, 2019)

Not a big fan of signs. "The more you ask, you less you get"
And yeah, not a fan a 5 starring jerks either.


----------



## Ubergruppenfürher (Sep 23, 2019)

TPAMB said:


> Try getting someone who has a better undertanding of English to help you fix the grammar. This will make a better impression on riders.


You're a c##t.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Coot??


----------



## Ubergruppenfürher (Sep 23, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Coot??


Yes.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

You lie


----------



## Ttown Driver (Sep 24, 2019)

I work in a college market. Short hops, a few tips.
I tried this but it was just as school was starting back after an awful summer.
So I can't say if they specifically increased tips, but I do get comments and they haven't stolen them yet.
BTW, the order on Amazon is for a pair. I had one copy made and laminated and stuck it on my front dash with velcro for about $3.
Good luck.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Foot massage!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

Ubergruppenfürher said:


> You're a c##t.


Nazi!


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

raisedoncereal said:


> Maybe if you played subliminal YouTube videos of Uber rides where happy pax are constantly tipping and other tipping related videos in a repetitive loop, they'll get the hint.
> 
> If you don't wanna be too pushy maybe things like cow tipping videos would get the idea of "tipping" in their heads.


? This is good.



JayIRL said:


> I say if the digital signage has worked for you, then great! If people see it and make a conscience decision to go to the ratings area, they may be more apt to leave a tip once they rate you.


This... keep us updated how it goes. I like the slide show. What kind of tablet holder is that and how is it attached to the center arm rest?

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I've not done any formal studies on this, so this is just anecdotal. I tried the water/starburst/charger. Didn't see any increase. Added a very subtle sign requesting tips with a bit of humor (but nothing about star ratings). It seemed to help at first, but now I don't think it really matters. What I've observed is that my tips (while I do get quite a few) pretty much remain at about the same level. What I figure is that there are people in this world that understand and appreciate services offered with a smile. Those people will always tip. Then, there are those who will never tip, no matter what. A very small minority might pull a unicorn move and tip you on some randomly perceived value.

For a while, if you did not hand me a cash tip for an airport ride, it was an automatic 1-star. I noticed that my passengers seemed to be ignoring my 1-starring them, and tipping or not tipping according to their own whims. This week, I'm giving up on worrying about when to 1-star a pax and I've narrowed it down to one rule. If the timer hits the two minute mark, and you are not in the car ready to roll, it's an automatic star, no questions, no comments. IF, however, you end up being A+ in some way, like enjoying a great conversation, or even initiating a conversation, it is quite possible that I could forget to 1-star you.

On second thought, there are actually two rules for a 1-star. The previously mentioned tardiness, or if you are just plain being a jerk. And I decide what being a jerk means.


----------

